
How I learned to draw realistic portraits in 30 days - jasim
https://medium.com/@maxdeutsch/how-i-learned-to-draw-realistic-portraits-in-only-30-days-3fb8e8eccee0
======
oluckyman
Having just completed a drawing unit in art school, for which a major
assessment task was a self-portrait in graphite pencil, I can say with some
confidence that this is an unusually good account. Hell, it's excellent.

------
edhelas
2020, I have a 4 Core CPU, 8Gb of RAM, and loading a webpage that contains
text and pictures makes my browser slowdown for about 10 sec.

Also, Medium is really not well optimized for big articles with lots of
pictures.

